# How To Start



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,

I will be getting my first digital camera in a few days, I know how to use it and store my results on the PC. However I have no clue how to post on the web or more importantly on the forum. A simple walkthrough please and i will post a few items that may be of interest.

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You will have to upload the images to some webspace. You maybe have some free space that comes with your service provider ? If not them there are several free image hosts that i am sure someone will recommend.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i have access to a mustek 1.0. do you think i can do something with it?!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tom, Basicly you need to find somewher to 'host' your pics...this could be a service on the net like village phots but they arnt that reliable, ( do a google on 'hosting photos' ) or have your own web site space set up, like Roy said your isp will probably give you some but it is limited.... when your photo is hosted somewhere right click on your image and select properties, then cut or copy the url address, then come to the new topic or reply page and click IMG button, then paste the image url then ok it...hopefully it will now be in your text box...it sound tricky and I had no end of problems to begin with but had great help from P.G on this forum....keep asking questions and we'll try to help









Jason M


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've no idea what Mustek 1.0 is Iloper.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I've no idea what Mustek 1.0 is Iloper.


 how did i knew that?!









it's chinese, 1.0 MP.










High resolution up to 1024x768 pixel (softwareinterpolated)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I imagine you could do something with that iloper







Get some pics taken


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

just one more thing...

where can i find a free site that allows me to upload photos?

i thought i had found one,but it does not allow me to see the properties of the pic,so i can't put it here...


----------

